# more Walstad Jars including a 2.5 gallon



## Bbroush (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey guys! so I've been setting up these Jarrariums for the last week or so. I just got a big shipment of plants from bamaplants so hopefully I can grow them out and make these look even better.


http://imgur.com/rj2aO


I plan on stocking the 2.5 gallon with what is in the jar on the far right and possibly the second from the left as well. I have 8 RCS in my 20 gallon that will likely end up being housed in the 1 gallon and 2.5 gallon, but if they start breeding in my community aquarium I might leave them there and just move over the babies.

Do I 'need' filtration on the 1 gallon or 2.5? 
What should I put in the 2.5 gallon?

So this is the plant list in the jars: 
Java Moss (Taxiphyllum barbieri)
Java Fern (Microsorum 
Crypt wendtii brown... I think
Telanthera Cardinalis
Ludwigia Repens
Anacharis (Egeria densa)
Anubias Nana (Anubias barteri var. nana )
Rotala rotundifolia (Rotala rotundifolia)
Pothos Vine
Monte Carlo (Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo')
Staurogyne Repens
Salvinia Rotundifilia
Pygmy Chain sword narrow leaf
Echinodorus Xingu
Littorella Uniflora
Val Americana 
Sag Subulata narrowleaf
Frogbit
Lobelia cardinalis small form
2 Blyxa japonica


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

Those are really cool!


----------



## Bbroush (Dec 17, 2012)

orbitup said:


> Those are really cool!


Thanks!


----------



## redbee (Nov 27, 2016)

Very beautiful. 
Which is that lamp?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Bbroush (Dec 17, 2012)

redbee said:


> Very beautiful.
> Which is that lamp?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Which one? Haha, the big one I got on amazon. It is a large clamp lamp


----------



## redbee (Nov 27, 2016)

Bbroush said:


> Which one? Haha, the big one I got on amazon. It is a large clamp lamp


Thanks. But, is that a led bulb?

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Bbroush (Dec 17, 2012)

redbee said:


> Thanks. But, is that a led bulb?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Oh yeah it is. It is a sample from my days as a product manager. 15W 6500k LED PAR38 if I remember right.


----------



## Bbroush (Dec 17, 2012)

the 2.5 is set up and the only new plant is a ton of mini xmas moss! Everything else was brought over from the other jars. Oh and I added some red ramshorn snails to all the jars!


http://imgur.com/OASnY


----------



## abak (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice jars! i really like having emergent plants. Can't wait for some of my aquarium plants to grow out! I made a jar a couple days ago with some lucky bamboo. That's the only one with something growing out of it. And just cause I had to do something with the bamboo. It's only about 1 gallon and has two spotted ramshorn snails in there. If my shrimps start breeding I might try adding a couple of them on there too. Thanks for the idea


----------

